# GeForce GTX 860M

## Barade

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 860M] (rev a2)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
> ...

 

Using kernel 3.16.0

and nvidia-drivers 340.24

I've created the file nvidia.conf in xorg.d:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>      Identifier      "nvidia"
> ...

 

Now, if I use this configuration Xorg.0.log says no screens found. If I comment the nvidia device out it works.

Probably it is because my Lenovo Y50-70 has a Intel graphics card  as well which is for the display (I read somewhere). So how can I enable the nvidia card for graphics acceleration/video output etc etc if the intel graphics card is for the actual display output.

Next I called "eselect opengl set nvidia" and glxinfo and glxgears say:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> name of display: :0
> 
> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
> ...

 

I got my information from

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

but how do I have to deal with two graphics cards as I mentoined?

----------

## krinn

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Driver_with_Optimus_Laptops

Or seek out information about bumblebee.

If you don't know if your nvidia is using optimus, check the laptop specs it should be wrote somewhere.

----------

## Arthanis

I guess that you are in luck. For the past 2 weeks I've been suffering with this problem with this exact problem with this exact hardware. Your problem is that you probably have a nvidia optimus. Enjoy:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-997018.html

----------

